# Song i wrote



## zenchop (Feb 10, 2020)

Hope this is ok to post here, just looking for feedback good or bad please


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 12, 2020)

Good or bad? Alright, I'll take a stab at that. I always tell people exactly what I think of their music. I wouldn't be doing anyone any favors blowing smoke up their ass. I think it's important to give honest opinions if they've been solicited.

Also as a disclaimer; I'm just some moron on the internet, my opinion ain't shit to take personal/too seriously. I've been playing guitar for 29 years now, I have plenty of ability but I lack creativity. I can play just about any song I set out to learn, but have no fucking idea what music theory is or how to make my own shit.

Anyway, your song- I definitely find the vocal melody catchy. It has this kinda like.. Fred Dhurst colabs with Smashmouth sound to it which isn't a great sound imo but I feel like you can work with it. I mean it sounds like a song, so that's good right? You have strong mic presence, that's a strong plus. 

There's something about the guitar work that just feels like.. it's not right for the vocal melody. Like the chords sound too happy or something? The guitar stuff definitely leaves something to be desired, for me. It almost sounds like you had the vocal melody and the chord progression separately sitting in your "make songs out of these" box and just kinda married them together.. you know what I'm saying? They feel like an arranged marriage to me. Their relationship doesn't feel real. 

But all in all, it's ten times better than anything I could ever write.. so who gives a shit what I think anyway.


----------



## zenchop (Feb 12, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Good or bad? Alright, I'll take a stab at that. I always tell people exactly what I think of their music. I wouldn't be doing anyone any favors blowing smoke up their ass. I think it's important to give honest opinions if they've been solicited.
> 
> Also as a disclaimer; I'm just some moron on the internet, my opinion ain't shit to take personal/too seriously. I've been playing guitar for 29 years now, I have plenty of ability but I lack creativity. I can play just about any song I set out to learn, but have no fucking idea what music theory is or how to make my own shit.
> 
> ...


I do appreciate the input, the idea of marrying the two separate things may hold some value since i did play around with a few rhythms before settling on my staple reggae riff. Originally it had a choppier almost leftover crack style but im not good enough to play and sing the riff i had in mind. Overall really do appreciate the response. Maybe not super happy about being compared to durst but it is what it is😂


----------



## zenchop (Feb 12, 2020)

Another original


----------



## zenchop (Feb 12, 2020)

Last one i promise, just curious as to your opinion. I don't really have any friends where I'm staying so input, positive or negative, is sincerely appreciated. Can't grow if i don't get feedback


----------



## coltsfoot (Feb 15, 2020)

I like the syncopated beats, raspy vox but not over the top, and some positivity in the lyrics which for me is refreshing


----------



## zenchop (Feb 19, 2020)

coltsfoot said:


> I like the syncopated beats, raspy vox but not over the top, and some positivity in the lyrics which for me is refreshing


Thank you for the feedback, i try to keep some positivity so i don't sound like I'm just complaining all the time. Thank you for picking up on that😊


----------

